# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Lichen sclerose/planus

## cobyvanandel

hallo 

Zijn er vrouwen op het forum die hier ook last van hebben?

----------


## Agnes574

Heb je misschien iets aan deze link?
klik op onderstaande link
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=11675

----------

